# بعد أذن السادة المشرفين أحب أوضح حاجة إلى المسلمين



## Scofield (18 سبتمبر 2006)

فكثيرا ما يربط فى ذهنهم بين المسيح هو غير الله و ليس الله و كيف يقول عليه الكتاب المقدس مرة الله و مرة أخرى أنسان وكيف أنه أبن الأنسان مرة و مرة أخرى أبن الله و كيف يقول المسيحيون
أن المسيح هو الله أو أبن الله.
أحب أوضح لسيادتكم حاجة مهمة فحياة السيد المسيح على الارض كان يعيشها كأى أنسان مجرد جسد و بعد المعمودية أصبح مملؤ بروح الله ولكن لماذا أنسان لان كفارة الخطية بالنسبة للأنسان يجب أن يكون أنسان عادى مثلها لذلك أتخذ الله صورة أنسان فى المسيح و ملئه بروحه بعد معمودية يوحنا له وهذا مذكور أيضا فى القرآن وهناك آيات كثيرة بشأن هذا الموضوع
و بعد الصلب و تتمة الفداء و قيامته من الأموات كان مازال أنسان مملؤ بروح الله لانه لو ظهر فى هيئة الله لكان مات كل من رآه كما مكتوب فى العهد القديم و الكتاب المقدس و لكن بعدما صعد إلى السموات تحول الى صورته الحقيقية صورة الأله.
وفى الأرض كان أبن الأنسان لانه مولود من الأنسان "مريم العذراء" ولانه كان على صورة الأنسان
وفى الملكوت أى بعد الصعود تحول إلى صورته الحقيقية صورة الله لانه هو الله و أبن الله تعنى صورة الله.
والدليل على كلامى أنه الله فكل أنسان مسلم مسيحى يهودى أو أياُ كان يعرف أن الله هو الوحيد الذى يخلق و القرآن قال أن المسيح يخلق و يحي الموتى و يشفى الأمراض و بلا خطية و سيدين الناس يوم يبعثون أى اليوم الآخر عند المسلمين و يوم القيامة عندنا نحن المسيحين.
والكل يعلم أن الديان هو الله فعندما يقول القرآن أن المسيح سيدين العالم هذا أعتراف منه بأنه هو الله.
ملحوظة صغيرة للسادة المشرفين لو هناك شئ غير واضح أو مكتوب خطأ برجاء تعديله أو تذويد أى نقص معلومة و تصحيح اى معلومة أذا كان بها خطأ ما


----------



## نور الهدى (18 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


> أن يكون أنسان عادى مثلها لذلك أتخذ الله صورة أنسان فى المسيح و ملئه بروحه بعد معمودية يوحنا له وهذا مذكور أيضا فى القرآن


أرني هذه الايات 



> والدليل على كلامى أنه الله فكل أنسان مسلم مسيحى يهودى أو أياُ كان يعرف أن الله هو الوحيد الذى يخلق و القرآن قال أن المسيح يخلق و يحي الموتى و يشفى الأمراض و بلا خطية و سيدين الناس يوم يبعثون أى اليوم الآخر عند المسلمين و يوم القيامة عندنا نحن


 
ما شاء الله كلام رائع ..لم اقراه من قبل في المصحف فهو معي اينما كنت
ارجو ان تريني هذه الايات العظيمه

اما ما هو اهم من موضوعك هذا الرائع البنيان ركيك الحجه والبرهان
هلا يستطيع ان يغفر الله خطايا الانسان بدون التجسد في انسان
ام يعجز الله ان يفعل تعالى الله عما تصفون .؟؟؟؟
هلا يستطيع ان يقول للانسان قد غفرت لك معصيتك ؟؟؟ 
هذه نقطه
اما النقطه الاخرى ما هذه الخطيه التي وجب على الله ان يكفرها عن الانسان ؟؟؟؟

انتظر ردك
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

أشكرك يا أخى نور الهدى على سؤالك و أحب أوضحلك أنى مبجبش حاجة من عندى
وهذه آية من بعض الآيات التى تتكلم عن أن المسيح به روح الله
"إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ"
ودى آية أخرى تتكلم عن أن السيد المسيح "عيسى" مؤيد بالروح القدس أى مملؤ بالروح القدس التى هى روح الله
"وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ بِالرُّسُلِ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ "
ودى واحدة تانية
"وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٍ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ"
ودى بقى آية من القرآن بتقول أن الذين أتبعو المسيح سيدخلون الجنة
"إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ"
ودى بقى بتبين أن المسيح يخلق و يعمل معجزات و يقيم الموتى من الموت
"إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ "
:yahoo:


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

الآن الرد على أسئلتك
السؤال الأول "هلا يستطيع ان يغفر الله خطايا الانسان بدون التجسد في انسان"
طبعا فهو الله و ليس محتاج الى جسد أو أى شئ آخر ليغفر للأنسان و أحب أقولك أن المغفرة غير الكفارة و بشرح مبسط "المغفرة هى :أن تخطئ الى و أنا أسامحك"
"الكفارة هى : أن تعوض ما أخربته أو أخطأت به أو أى شئ من هذا القبيل بأختصار الكفارة هى التعويض"
و هناك فرق فالتوبة لابد أن تكون مصحوبة بالكفارة والا كيف تعوض على الله خطأك هل بأن تذبح خروف و تكله؟ حاجة غريبة بتقلدو اليهود فى كل شئ بس على الأقل مبيكلوش التقدمة أو الكفارة و أنتو بتكلوها "عالم مفاجيع:t33: "
و من شروط الكفارة ان تعوض الشخص المتضرر بنفس الشئ الذى أخربته أو أخطأت أليه
و كمثال ففى القرآن  آية تبين شئ كهذا وهى
"إنا أنزلنا التوراة فيها هدى ونور ، يحكم بها النبيون الذين أسلموا ، للذين هادوا ، والربانيون والأحبار بما استحفظوا من كتاب الله ، وكانوا عليه شهداء ، فلا تخشوا الناس ، واخشوني ، ولا تشتروا بآياتي ثمنا قليلا ، ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون * وكتبنا عليهم فيها أن النفس بالنفس ، والعين بالعين ، والأنف بالأنف ، والأذن بالأذن ، والسن بالسن ، والجروح قصاص ، فمن تصدق به فهو كفارة له ، ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الظالمون * وقفينا على آثارهم بعيسى بن مريم ، مصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة ، وآتيناه الإنجيل فيه هدى ونور ، ومصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة ، وهدى وموعظة للمتقين * وليحكم أهل الإنجيل بما أنزل الله فيه ، ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الفاسقون * وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق ، مصدقا ، لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمنا عليه ، فاحكم بينهم بما أنزل الله ، ولا تتبع أهواءهم عما جاءك من الحق ، لكل جعلنا منكم شرعة ومنهاجا ، ولو شاء الله لجعلكم أمة واحدة ، ولكن ليبلوكم فيما آتاكم ، فاستبقوا الخيرات ، إلى الله مرجعكم جميعا فينبئكم بما كنتم فيه تختلفون"
و خلى بالك بيقولك العين بالعين و النفس بالنفس مش بخروف
لانك مش خروف أو فى مستواه علشان تعوضه عنك فالأنسان أرقى و أسمى مخلوقات الله ففكر شوية و صدقنى أنا مبقولكش متقراش قرآن أ حديث صدقنى أنا نفسى تقراهم و بشدة ولكن مش طريقتكم فى الحفظ و مجرد بتقرى آيات و السلام دور على تفاسيرها تفاسير الأولين و الجدد حتى أن أردت و أبحث و أستكشف هتلاقى حجات مكنتش تعرفها قبل كده و أهم شئ صلى الى الله و قوله يالله نور بصيرتى و طريقى و أهدينى طريق الحق فأذا كان الأسلام حق فثبتنى فيه أما أذا كان هناك شئ آخر فأهدنى أليه و صدقنى الله سوف يستجيبلك و هيعرفك الطريق الصحيح لان الله محب و ليس ماكر كما تقولون.


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

هلا يستطيع ان يقول للانسان قد غفرت لك معصيتك ؟؟؟ 
طبعا فهو الله ولا أله غيره و عندما تخطئ أيا كان خطأك فأنك تخطئ اليه

اما النقطه الاخرى ما هذه الخطيه التي وجب على الله ان يكفرها عن الانسان ؟؟؟؟
أى خطيه تفعلها أنت أو أى أحد مهما كان فعندما أخطا آدم و حواء ورث جميع البشر منهم الخطية
وكان حكم الخطية هى موت و كمثال "عند اليهود فى الشريعة من قتل يقتل و من زنى يرجم"
و عندكم فى الأسلام "رجم النبى الزناة" و أما حكم الزانى و الزانية فى القرآن فقد أكله الداجن أو الماعز لا أتذكر الصراحة معلش بقى كلام ربنا زى مبتقول أتاكل و محدش عارفله اثر يلا ما علينا
:t33: 
وتحت أمرك:yahoo:


----------



## نور الهدى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بدايه ...هنيئا لك الضلال او الاستضلال 
ما كنت اريد ان اعلق ...
تسالون وتتكلمون عن اشياء اخجل من ان ارد عليها






> إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ *وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ*


 
ليست روح الله ( وليس به روح الله ) روح من الله ..كلنا روح من الله ..وهذه ليست خاصه بالمسيح 
هذه رد على كلامكم بان روح الله حلت في المسيح فوضح الله ان الروح التي في المسيح هي روح منه وليست روحه
( اقرأ تفسير الايات وافهمها اولا)



> وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ بِالرُّسُلِ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ "


 
الروح القدس ليست روح الله 
 الروح القدس هو جبريل عليه السلام 
وقد قال الله انه أيده بروح القدس ( جبريل عليه السلام كان يلازمه ) وليس ملأناه من روحنا

اقرأ ان شئت 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وَإِنَّهُ لَتَنزِيلُ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ {192} نَزَلَ بِهِ *الرُّوحُ الْأَمِينُ* {193} عَلَى قَلْبِكَ لِتَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُنذِرِينَ {194} بِلِسَانٍ عَرَبِيٍّ مُّبِينٍ {195
سوره الشعراء


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لَا تَجِدُ قَوْماً يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَاءهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ أُوْلَئِكَ كَتَبَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْإِيمَانَ *وَأَيَّدَهُم بِرُوحٍ مِّنْهُ* وَيُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ أُوْلَئِكَ حِزْبُ اللَّهِ أَلَا إِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ {22}‏ 
سورة المجادله 


الحديث (453) من صحيح البخاري هو من رواية أبي سلمة بن عبدالرحمن بن عوف عن حسان بن ثابت وهو عن الشعر في المسجد وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لحسان (*ياحسان أجب عن رسول الله ، اللهم أيده بروح القدس*) 



> وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٍ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أفتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب وتكفرون ببعض 

الايه كامله ( اتزور وتخدع نفسك !!!!!!)

ولقد اتينا موسى الكتاب وقفينا من بعده *بالرسل *واتينا عيسى بن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس أفكلما جاءكم *رسول* بما لا تهوى أنفسكم استكبرتم ففريقا *كذبتم* وفريقا تقتلون

الحديث هنا عن الرسل يا زميل 



> إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ"


 
الذين اتبعوه هم من امنوا برسالته رسول من عند الله والذين امنوا بما انزل الله في كتبه ( التوراة والانجيل والقران وامنوا بجميع رسله )

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِم بِعَيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ {46} وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الإِنجِيلِ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فِيهِ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ {47} وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِناً عَلَيْهِ فَاحْكُم بَيْنَهُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءهُمْ عَمَّا جَاءكَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنكُمْ شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجاً وَلَوْ شَاء اللّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَـكِن لِّيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِي مَا آتَاكُم فَاسْتَبِقُوا الخَيْرَاتِ إِلَى الله مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعاً فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ {48}


*اما الذين كفرو فقد جاء ذكرهم في موضع اخر من القران وهم* 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَآلُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قُلْ فَمَن يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللّهِ شَيْئاً إِنْ أَرَادَ أَن يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَن فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً وَلِلّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَاللّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ {17}
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللّهُ عَلَيهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ {72} لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاَثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَـهٍ إِلاَّ إِلَـهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِن لَّمْ يَنتَهُواْ عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ {73} أَفَلاَ يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللّهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُونَهُ وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ {74} مَّا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا يَأْكُلاَنِ الطَّعَامَ انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الآيَاتِ ثُمَّ انظُرْ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ {75} قُلْ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ مَا لاَ يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرّاً وَلاَ نَفْعاً وَاللّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ {76}‏ قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعُواْ أَهْوَاء قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّواْ مِن قَبْلُ وَأَضَلُّواْ كَثِيراً وَضَلُّواْ عَن سَوَاء السَّبِيلِ {77}



> ودى بقى بتبين أن المسيح يخلق و يعمل معجزات و يقيم الموتى من الموت


 
شكلك ما قريتش الايه كويس 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إِذْ قَالَ* اللَّهُ* يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلا وَإِذْ *عَلَّمْتُكَ* الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنْجِيلَ *وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي* وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ "
هو حديث من الله الى رسوله عيسى يبني له الفضل والمنه عليه بانه جعل له المعجزات ( بإذنه ) وكف عنه بني اسرائيل لما ارادو قتله وصلبه  وعلمه الكتاب والتوراه والانجيل 

سبحان الله 
ما زال التحريف في دمكم حتى معاني القران عاوزين تحرفوها لصالحكم
لو كنتم على حق ما احتجتم الى التحريف والتذوير لاثبات صدقكم ...فالحق احق ان يتبع
ربنا يهدي 
السلام على من اتبع الهدى
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


> هناك فرق فالتوبة لابد أن تكون مصحوبة بالكفارة والا كيف تعوض على الله خطأك هل بأن تذبح خروف و تكله؟ حاجة غريبة بتقلدو اليهود فى كل شئ بس على الأقل مبيكلوش التقدمة أو الكفارة و أنتو بتكلوها "عالم مفاجيع:t33: "


من قال لك ان الاضحيه كفاره ...سبحان الله 
ان كنت لا تعرفها اسال اي مسلم ( طفل ) وهو يقولك لحسن مستوايا نزل للارض خلاص



> و خلى بالك بيقولك العين بالعين و النفس بالنفس مش بخروف
> لانك مش خروف أو فى مستواه علشان تعوضه عنك فالأنسان أرقى و أسمى مخلوقات الله


 
هههههههههه..انت بتجيب الهبل ده منين 



> و صدقنى أنا مبقولكش متقراش قرآن أ حديث صدقنى أنا نفسى تقراهم و بشدة ولكن مش طريقتكم فى الحفظ و مجرد بتقرى آيات و السلام دور على تفاسيرها تفاسير الأولين و الجدد حتى أن أردت و أبحث و أستكشف هتلاقى حجات مكنتش تعرفها قبل كده و أهم شئ صلى الى الله و قوله يالله نور بصيرتى و طريقى و أهدينى طريق الحق فأذا كان الأسلام حق فثبتنى فيه أما أذا كان هناك شئ آخر فأهدنى أليه و صدقنى الله سوف يستجيبلك و هيعرفك الطريق الصحيح لان الله محب و ليس ماكر كما تقولون.


ما شاء الله ..لا تقلق ساعمل بنصيحتك
جزاكم الله يا شيخ 



> أى خطيه تفعلها أنت أو أى أحد مهما كان فعندما أخطا آدم و حواء ورث جميع البشر منهم الخطية


ما شاء الله
الخطيه تورث ...يا له من عدل الاله !!!!
ما دليلك على هذا من كتابك؟؟؟؟



> و أما حكم الزانى و الزانية فى القرآن فقد أكله الداجن أو الماعز لا أتذكر الصراحة معلش بقى كلام ربنا زى مبتقول أتاكل و محدش عارفله اثر يلا ما علينا
> :t33:


 
جبت منين النكته الجميله دي ...يمكن اضحك معاك بردو

سبحان ربك رب العزة ما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## djameled (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك أختي نور الهدى لقد اجبتي اجابة لو عرف قدرها وكفايتها صاحب عقل لسكت


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

أحب أقولك أنى مجبتلكيش من القرآن علشان مؤمن به حاشا لله فقد حرف أكثر من مرة مرة على يد الشيعة و مرة على يد السنة و أنتى تعلمين الأختلاف فى زيادة سور عند الشيعة عن المصحف الذى فى يد السنة و أيضا تعرفين أنه قيل أنه نزل على سبعة أحرف أى 7 مصاحف و لكن عثمان حرق 7 و بقى واحد الذى معروف بأسمه بل و الأكثر من ذلك أمر بقتل من جمع القرآن عايزة حاجة أكثر من كده؟ ده طبعا غير نقص آيات من القرآن مثل"آية الرجم و حكم الذانى و الذانية"
حيث أكلهم الداجن و الماعز "يالهوى" المفروض كلام ربنا و يضيع أو يتاكل ؟
ثانيا الآيات واضحة وضوح الشمس بيقول الروح القدس مقلش روح جبريل و بطلو خرافات فالروح القدس هى روح الله مش روح ملاك حيث لا يوجد أى مخلوق مهما كان قدوس و كامل ولا يوجد سو الخالق الذى هو الله القدوس.
ثالثا القرآن يشهد على نفسه بأنه ليس من عند الله و سأعطيكى بعض الآيات
1-الأختلافات فى القرآن "الناسخ و المنسوخ"
"أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلافًا كَثِيرًا"
و ما أكثر آيات القرآن و حكاياته التى تخالف بعضها بعض و هى كثيرة
2-تشبيه الله كالشيطان " وَإِذَا أَرَدْنَا أَنْ نُهْلِكَ قَرْيَةً أَمَرْنَا مُتْرَفِيهَا فَفَسَقُوا فِيهَا فَحَقَّ عَلَيْهَا الْقَوْلُ فَدَمَّرْنَاهَا تَدْمِيرًا"
فالشيطان هو الذى يأمر بالفسق
و القول على الله أشياء ليست من صفاته كالماكر "أستغفر الله العظيم"
" أَفَأَمِنُوا مَكْرَ اللَّهِ فَلا يَأْمَنُ مَكْرَ اللَّهِ إِلا الْقَوْمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ"
" وَإِذَا أَذَقْنَا النَّاسَ رَحْمَةً مِنْ بَعْدِ ضَرَّاءَ مَسَّتْهُمْ إِذَا لَهُمْ مَكْرٌ فِي آيَاتِنَا قُلِ اللَّهُ أَسْرَعُ مَكْرًا إِنَّ رُسُلَنَا يَكْتُبُونَ مَا تَمْكُرُونَ"
" وَقَدْ مَكَرَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ فَلِلَّهِ الْمَكْرُ جَمِيعًا يَعْلَمُ مَا تَكْسِبُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ وَسَيَعْلَمُ الْكُفَّارُ لِمَنْ عُقْبَى الدَّارِ "
"وَمَكَرُوا وَمَكَرَ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ"
"وَإِذْ يَمْكُرُ بِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِيُثْبِتُوكَ أَوْ يَقْتُلُوكَ أَوْ يُخْرِجُوكَ وَيَمْكُرُونَ وَيَمْكُرُ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ"

تشبيه الله بالمنتقم حاشا لله أن ينتقم فالمنتقم ذو نفس مريضة و الشيطان و اتباعه هم الذين يحبون الأنتقام أما الله فيعاقب كل الذى أخطأ و لم يتب و عقابه يجئ لحزنه على الخاطئ
"فَإِمَّا نَذْهَبَنَّ بِكَ فَإِنَّا مِنْهُمْ مُنْتَقِمُونَ"
"فَلا تَحْسَبَنَّ اللَّهَ مُخْلِفَ وَعْدِهِ رُسُلَهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انتِقَامٍ"
وآيات أخرى كثيرة تشجع على الأنتقام
 التحريض على القتل و حرية التعبير
"فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ "
"إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْرًا فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ مِنْهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ فَلا تَظْلِمُوا فِيهِنَّ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَقَاتِلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً كَمَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ كَافَّةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ "
"وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ "
"وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَلا عُدْوَانَ إِلا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ "
"كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ "
"وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ "
"وَإِذْ غَدَوْتَ مِنْ أَهْلِكَ تُبَوِّئُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مَقَاعِدَ لِلْقِتَالِ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ "
"وَلَئِنْ قُتِلْتُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَوْ مُتُّمْ لَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَحْمَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ "
"وَلِيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ نَافَقُوا وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا قَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَوِ ادْفَعُوا قَالُوا لَوْ نَعْلَمُ قِتَالا لاتَّبَعْنَاكُمْ هُمْ لِلْكُفْرِ يَوْمَئِذٍ أَقْرَبُ مِنْهُمْ لِلإِيمَانِ يَقُولُونَ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ مَا لَيْسَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَكْتُمُونَ "
"فَاسْتَجَابَ لَهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ أَنِّي لا أُضِيعُ عَمَلَ عَامِلٍ مِنْكُمْ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ فَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا وَأُخْرِجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ وَأُوذُوا فِي سَبِيلِي وَقَاتَلُوا وَقُتِلُوا لأُكَفِّرَنَّ عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَلأُدْخِلَنَّهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ ثَوَابًا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ الثَّوَابِ "
"فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا بِالآخِرَةِ وَمَنْ يُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيُقْتَلْ أَوْ يَغْلِبْ فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا "
" تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ قِيلَ لَهُمْ كُفُّوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ فَلَمَّا كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقِتَالُ إِذَا فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ يَخْشَوْنَ النَّاسَ كَخَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ أَوْ أَشَدَّ خَشْيَةً وَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا لِمَ كَتَبْتَ عَلَيْنَا الْقِتَالَ لَوْلا أَخَّرْتَنَا إِلَى أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ قُلْ مَتَاعُ الدُّنْيَا قَلِيلٌ وَالآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لِمَنِ اتَّقَى وَلا تُظْلَمُونَ فَتِيلا "
"فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لا تُكَلَّفُ إِلا نَفْسَكَ وَحَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَكُفَّ بَأْسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَاللَّهُ أَشَدُّ بَأْسًا وَأَشَدُّ تَنْكِيلا "
"وَدُّوا لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ كَمَا كَفَرُوا فَتَكُونُونَ سَوَاءً فَلا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ حَتَّى يُهَاجِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَخُذُوهُمْ وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَلا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا "
"سَتَجِدُونَ آخَرِينَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَأْمَنُوكُمْ وَيَأْمَنُوا قَوْمَهُمْ كُلَّ مَا رُدُّوا إِلَى الْفِتْنَةِ أُرْكِسُوا فِيهَا فَإِنْ لَمْ يَعْتَزِلُوكُمْ وَيُلْقُوا إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلَمَ وَيَكُفُّوا أَيْدِيَهُمْ فَخُذُوهُمْ وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأُولَئِكُمْ جَعَلْنَا لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانًا مُبِينًا "
"إِنَّمَا جَزَاءُ الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَادًا أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ يُصَلَّبُوا أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ مِنْ خِلافٍ أَوْ يُنْفَوْا مِنَ الأَرْضِ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ "
"وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ "
"يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى الْقِتَالِ إِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ عِشْرُونَ صَابِرُونَ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ مِائَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لا يَفْقَهُونَ "
"فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ "
"وَإِنْ نَكَثُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ عَهْدِهِمْ وَطَعَنُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ فَقَاتِلُوا أَئِمَّةَ الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لا أَيْمَانَ لَهُمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَنْتَهُونَ "
"أَلا تُقَاتِلُونَ قَوْمًا نَكَثُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ وَهَمُّوا بِإِخْرَاجِ الرَّسُولِ وَهُمْ بَدَءُوكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ أَتَخْشَوْنَهُمْ فَاللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَخْشَوْهُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ "
"قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللَّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنْصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ "
"قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلا بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ "
"إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْرًا فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ مِنْهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ فَلا تَظْلِمُوا فِيهِنَّ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَقَاتِلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً كَمَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ كَافَّةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ "
و أكتفى بهذا لانى تعبت من كل هذه الآيات و أتمنى أنها تكون كافية


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِم بِعَيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ {46} وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الإِنجِيلِ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فِيهِ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ {47} وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِناً عَلَيْهِ فَاحْكُم بَيْنَهُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءهُمْ عَمَّا جَاءكَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنكُمْ شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجاً وَلَوْ شَاء اللّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَـكِن لِّيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِي مَا آتَاكُم فَاسْتَبِقُوا الخَيْرَاتِ إِلَى الله مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعاً فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ {48}


اما الذين كفرو فقد جاء ذكرهم في موضع اخر من القران وهم 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَآلُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قُلْ فَمَن يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللّهِ شَيْئاً إِنْ أَرَادَ أَن يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَن فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً وَلِلّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَاللّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ {17}
آياتك اللى أنتى كاتباها بنفسك مفهاش حاجة بتقول أننا نؤمن بالقرآن


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللّهُ عَلَيهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ {72} لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاَثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَـهٍ إِلاَّ إِلَـهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِن لَّمْ يَنتَهُواْ عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ {73} أَفَلاَ يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللّهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُونَهُ وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ {74} مَّا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا يَأْكُلاَنِ الطَّعَامَ انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الآيَاتِ ثُمَّ انظُرْ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ {75} قُلْ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ مَا لاَ يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرّاً وَلاَ نَفْعاً وَاللّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ {76}‏ قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعُواْ أَهْوَاء قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّواْ مِن قَبْلُ وَأَضَلُّواْ كَثِيراً وَضَلُّواْ عَن سَوَاء السَّبِيلِ {77}
شفتينى قلتلك أن الله 3 آلهة؟


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ "
هو حديث من الله الى رسوله عيسى يبني له الفضل والمنه عليه بانه جعل له المعجزات ( بإذنه ) وكف عنه بني اسرائيل لما ارادو قتله وصلبه وعلمه الكتاب والتوراه والانجيل 

عادى مش المهم بأذنه أو من غير بس المهم أنه بيعملها و عملها مش زى رسولك معملش ولا معجزة تذكر لدرجة أنه حاول الأنتحار


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

هناك فرق فالتوبة لابد أن تكون مصحوبة بالكفارة والا كيف تعوض على الله خطأك هل بأن تذبح خروف و تكله؟ حاجة غريبة بتقلدو اليهود فى كل شئ بس على الأقل مبيكلوش التقدمة أو الكفارة و أنتو بتكلوها "عالم مفاجيع "  

من قال لك ان الاضحيه كفاره ...سبحان الله 
ان كنت لا تعرفها اسال اي مسلم ( طفل ) وهو يقولك لحسن مستوايا نزل للارض خلاص
طيب يعنى أيه يا فيلسوفة
أما أساسا الأسم واضح "الضحية"
أى تضحية و لعلمك اليهود هم أول من كان يقدم الذبائح لله


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

و خلى بالك بيقولك العين بالعين و النفس بالنفس مش بخروف
لانك مش خروف أو فى مستواه علشان تعوضه عنك فالأنسان أرقى و أسمى مخلوقات الله  

هههههههههه..انت بتجيب الهبل ده منين 
هههه هجبلك الآية من قرآنك الأهبل زى ماوصفتيه
"وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ وَالأَنْفَ بِالأَنْفِ وَالأُذُنَ بِالأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ فَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَهُ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْـزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ "


----------



## Coptic Man (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*اخي الحبيب ريمون

احييك علي موضوعك الرائع

الذي تناول موضوع التجسد بطريقة مبسطة 

الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوضك*


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

و صدقنى أنا مبقولكش متقراش قرآن أ حديث صدقنى أنا نفسى تقراهم و بشدة ولكن مش طريقتكم فى الحفظ و مجرد بتقرى آيات و السلام دور على تفاسيرها تفاسير الأولين و الجدد حتى أن أردت و أبحث و أستكشف هتلاقى حجات مكنتش تعرفها قبل كده و أهم شئ صلى الى الله و قوله يالله نور بصيرتى و طريقى و أهدينى طريق الحق فأذا كان الأسلام حق فثبتنى فيه أما أذا كان هناك شئ آخر فأهدنى أليه و صدقنى الله سوف يستجيبلك و هيعرفك الطريق الصحيح لان الله محب و ليس ماكر كما تقولون.  

ما شاء الله ..لا تقلق ساعمل بنصيحتك
جزاكم الله يا شيخ 
أتريقى على راحتك بس متوصفنيش بالشيخ لانى لست شيخ يتزوج من طفلة أمتثالا بنبيه
أو يفاخد الصغار أو يحرض على القتل و الكراهية أو يكذب و يعمل بمدئ التقية.............ألخ


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

و أما حكم الزانى و الزانية فى القرآن فقد أكله الداجن أو الماعز لا أتذكر الصراحة معلش بقى كلام ربنا زى مبتقول أتاكل و محدش عارفله اثر يلا ما علينا


جبت منين النكته الجميله دي ...يمكن اضحك معاك بردو
 متقلقيش هخليكى تضحكى أووووووووووووى

مسند الأنصار  مسند أحمد  
حدثنا ‏ ‏يعقوب ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن إسحاق ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏عبد الله بن أبي بكر بن محمد بن عمرو بن حزم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عمرة بنت عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة زوج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قالت ‏ 
لقد ‏ ‏أنزلت آية الرجم ورضعات الكبير عشرا فكانت في ورقة تحت سرير في بيتي فلما اشتكى رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏تشاغلنا بأمره ودخلت ‏ ‏دويبة ‏ ‏لنا فأكلتها  

حديث رقم " 25112"

الأنصار  مسند أحمد  
حدثنا ‏ ‏يعقوب ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن إسحاق ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏عبد الله بن أبي بكر بن محمد بن عمرو بن حزم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عمرة بنت عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة زوج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قالت ‏ 
لقد ‏ ‏أنزلت آية الرجم ورضعات الكبير عشرا فكانت في ورقة تحت سرير في بيتي فلما اشتكى رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏تشاغلنا بأمره ودخلت ‏ ‏دويبة ‏ ‏لنا فأكلتها ‏ 

رضاع الكبير  النكاح  سنن ابن ماجه  



حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو سلمة يحيى بن خلف ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الأعلى ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏محمد بن إسحق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن أبي بكر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عمرة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏و عن ‏ ‏عبد الرحمن بن القاسم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏قالت ‏ 
لقد نزلت آية الرجم ورضاعة الكبير عشرا ولقد كان في صحيفة تحت سريري فلما مات رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وتشاغلنا بموته دخل ‏ ‏داجن ‏ ‏فأكلها 
 حديث رقم "1934"

رضاع الكبير  النكاح  سنن ابن ماجه  



‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو سلمة يحيى بن خلف ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الأعلى ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏محمد بن إسحق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن أبي بكر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عمرة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏و عن ‏ ‏عبد الرحمن بن القاسم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏قالت ‏ 
‏لقد نزلت آية الرجم ورضاعة الكبير عشرا ولقد كان في صحيفة تحت سريري فلما مات رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وتشاغلنا بموته دخل ‏ ‏داجن ‏ ‏فأكلها  
 حديث رقم "1934"

 وأى حاجة أنا فى الخدمة و أرجو أنى مكونش بشغلك عن أنك تتنكحى "سامحينى فى اللفظ بس ده من عندكم مش من عندى"


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

أخى العزيز Coptic Man 
أشكرك على قرائة موضوعى و ربنا يبارك حياتك و يفتح بصيرتهم و يرو خلاص المسيح لانى فعلا زعلان عليهم قوى فهم يعيشون ولا يفكرون و لهم أذان ولايسمعون و لهم أعين ولا يرون


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

و إلى نور الهدى ياريت تقرى قرآنك و أحاديثك و تقرى التفاسير و معلش متزعليش منى و لكن أحببت أن أجعلكى تفوقين من الغيبوبة اللى أنت فيها و كنت عايز أسئلك سؤال بس قدام ربنا و يكون شاهد عليكى و من تجاوبينى من غير تقية
هل فعلا تقرأين القرآن بأمانة و فهم أم مجرد قرآة؟


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

djameled قال:


> بارك الله فيك أختي نور الهدى لقد اجبتي اجابة لو عرف قدرها وكفايتها صاحب عقل لسكت



أنا معك فى هذا و لكن بشرط أن يكون صاحب عقل مريض أو عقل أسلامى متخلف


----------



## نور الهدى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بدايه انا ولد 

ثانيا .. انا لا انسخ المواضيع ولا الردود ...ولله الحمد ربي يكفيني 
وافهم القران جيدا .... ولله الحمد ...مش مستنيك تفهمهولي

اما عن مواضيعك المنسوخه ( شغل الي بيطلع في الروح بتاعك ده ) هرد عليها بحول الله 
جزء جزء  لانك بتهرب من شويه هبل كتبته في اول مشاركه ليك برمي شبهات اترد عليها ميت مره بس هنعمل ايه ...
نرد تاني مش مشكله

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> أحب أقولك أنى مجبتلكيش من القرآن علشان مؤمن به حاشا لله فقد حرف أكثر من مرة مرة على يد الشيعة و مرة على يد السنة و أنتى تعلمين الأختلاف فى زيادة سور عند الشيعة عن المصحف الذى فى يد السنة و أيضا تعرفين أنه قيل أنه نزل على سبعة أحرف أى 7 مصاحف و لكن عثمان حرق 7 و بقى واحد الذى معروف بأسمه بل و الأكثر من ذلك أمر بقتل من جمع القرآن عايزة حاجة أكثر من كده؟ ده طبعا غير نقص آيات من القرآن مثل"آية الرجم و حكم الذانى و الذانية"


 
*كلام جميل ...هات اثباتك*



> ثانيا الآيات واضحة وضوح الشمس بيقول الروح القدس مقلش روح جبريل و بطلو خرافات فالروح القدس هى روح الله مش روح ملاك حيث لا يوجد أى مخلوق مهما كان قدوس و كامل ولا يوجد سو الخالق الذى هو الله القدوس.


معلش انا اسف لما رديت عليك قبل كده كنت كاتب بالهندي ...هترجم الرد بتاعي بالعربي عشان تفهمه



> ثالثا القرآن يشهد على نفسه بأنه ليس من عند الله و سأعطيكى بعض الآيات
> 1-الأختلافات فى القرآن "الناسخ و المنسوخ"


 
ههههههههههههههه.......الناسخ والمنسوخ عندك = الاختلاف 
الناسخ والمنسوخ  مثل ما حدث في الخمر فقد حرمت الخمر تدريجيا 
ياتي الحكم او الايه ثم يأتي ما بعده لينسخه 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مَا نَنسَخْ مِنْ آيَةٍ أَوْ نُنسِهَا نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ مِّنْهَا أَوْ مِثْلِهَا أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللّهَ عَلَىَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ {106}
سوره البقره
وابسط مثال على الناسخ والمنسوخ من كتابك المقدس 
لما ذكر نبي الله المسيح انه ( لم يأت الا لخراف بني اسرائيل الضاله)
( والا يؤخذ الخبز ويعطى للكلاب )!!!!
ثم نسخ الحكم بعد ذلك بأن امر الحواريين بأن يكرزو  وينتشرو في العالم 



> "أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلافًا كَثِيرًا"


الايه دي جت لامثالكم ممن لهم قلوب لا يعقلون بها او اذان لا يسمعون بها او اعين لا يبصرون بها فهم كالانعام بل هم اضل 



> تشبيه الله كالشيطان " وَإِذَا أَرَدْنَا أَنْ نُهْلِكَ قَرْيَةً أَمَرْنَا مُتْرَفِيهَا فَفَسَقُوا فِيهَا فَحَقَّ عَلَيْهَا الْقَوْلُ فَدَمَّرْنَاهَا تَدْمِيرًا"
> فالشيطان هو الذى يأمر بالفسق


 
الموضوع ده اترد عليه ....بدل ما تقرا ولا تفقه ( وجعلنا على قلوبهم اكنة ان يفقهوه وفي اذانهم وقرا )
ابقى اقرا التفسير ...او اتصفح المنتدى وشوف المواضيع الماسخه البايخه الي اتكررت كتير 
ده الرد على سؤالك الماسخ 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7588

انتظر المزيد 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا آسف جدا جدا على الخطأ ولكن الذى أوقعنى فيه هو رد العضو djameled عليك و أنظر الى رده

بارك الله فيك أختي نور الهدى لقد اجبتي اجابة لو عرف قدرها وكفايتها صاحب عقل لسكت

و أكرر أسفى لك


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

ثانيا .. انا لا انسخ المواضيع ولا الردود ...ولله الحمد ربي يكفيني 
وافهم القران جيدا .... ولله الحمد ...مش مستنيك تفهمهولي

أنا مقولتلكش أنى هفهمهولك خالص و هاتلى النص لو كنت قولتلك كده


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

أحب أقولك أنى مجبتلكيش من القرآن علشان مؤمن به حاشا لله فقد حرف أكثر من مرة مرة على يد الشيعة و مرة على يد السنة و أنتى تعلمين الأختلاف فى زيادة سور عند الشيعة عن المصحف الذى فى يد السنة و أيضا تعرفين أنه قيل أنه نزل على سبعة أحرف أى 7 مصاحف و لكن عثمان حرق 7 و بقى واحد الذى معروف بأسمه بل و الأكثر من ذلك أمر بقتل من جمع القرآن عايزة حاجة أكثر من كده؟ ده طبعا غير نقص آيات من القرآن مثل"آية الرجم و حكم الذانى و الذانية"  

كلام جميل ...هات اثباتك

من عنية صدقنى
أدى موقع سنى به صورة لسورة من الصور الزيادة فى قرآن الشيعة
http://arabic.islamicweb.com/shia/nurain.htm


----------



## نور الهدى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> حيث لا يوجد أى مخلوق مهما كان قدوس و كامل ولا يوجد سو الخالق الذى هو الله القدوس.


 
فعلا كلام صادق ورائع مفيش اي مخلوق كامل ..( هل قدوس تعني لك على حسب فهمك الذي تريدني ان افهم مثلك هل هي تعني كامل ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!)



> و القول على الله أشياء ليست من صفاته كالماكر "أستغفر الله العظيم"


 
افتح اي معجم او قاموس وابحث عن معنى المكر اولا ثم تعالى نتحاور 
( تقريبا انت فاكر مكر جيه من حدوته التعلب المكار ....هههههههه) 
يلا مستنيك تشوف معناها وبعدين نكلم

ابقى اقرا كتابك الاول وشوف ربك موصوف بغيه الاول 
بينسى وبيتعب وبيأكل الطعام ( سبحان الله ...رب يجوع ويأكل )

هتلاقي الكلام ده في سفر التكوين بعد ما نتهى الله من خلق الكون استراح من التعب في يوم السبت ( تعالى الله عما يصفون علوا كبيرا)
بيأكل الطعام
عندما نزل الله ومعه ملكان لنبي الله ابراهيم ليبشرانه بنبي الله اسحاق ويخبرانه بما سيفعول بقوم نبي الله لوط 
فقرب اليهم نبي الله ابراهيم الذبيحه والطعام ( فأكلوا جميعا ) ( لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله)



> التحريض على القتل و حرية التعبير
> "فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ "
> "إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْرًا فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ مِنْهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ فَلا تَظْلِمُوا فِيهِنَّ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَقَاتِلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً كَمَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ كَافَّةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ "
> "وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ "
> ...


 
انصحك بقراءه هذه الايات اولا يا مدعي الفهم بدلا من نسخها من كلام رجال دينك من لا يعقل منهم
فانا اشعر بالخجل بمجرد محاوله الرد على هذا السؤال لكثره تكرار الردود ....( كم عمرك اولا ؟؟؟)



> آياتك اللى أنتى كاتباها بنفسك مفهاش حاجة بتقول أننا نؤمن بالقرآن


حد قالك اني جايبلك الايات دي وبقولك اؤمن بالقران 
وعلى فكره الايات بتقول اؤمنوا بالقران ..( ده بيدل على انك فعلا فاهم الايات ذي ما بتقول وعاوزني افهم زيك )
اقراها تاني ولو ما عرفتش بتقول اؤمنو بالقران في انه موضع هقولك عشان تعرف مين الي بيقرا من غير ما يفهم ( او مين الي بينسخ من غير حتى ما يقرا )











هل القديس فلان والقديس علان الهه؟؟؟؟؟؟
القديس=القدوس فكلاهما صيغه مبالغه لنفس المصدر 
اذا مدينه القدس بفلسطين الها ايضا !!!!!!
والحرم القدسي الها ايضا !!!!!
الحرب المقدسه ( وهي مصطلح يتعلق بكم كاحفاد الصليبيين الغزاه ) هي اذن اله !!!!!!
تفقه اولا ثم حاور ...بدلا من النقل بدون فهم 



> شفتينى قلتلك أن الله 3 آلهة؟


انت فهمت من الايه كدا.....ما شاء الله عليك...
ان الله ثالث ثلاثه ( يعني في ثلاثه اقانيم ذي ما بتقولوا ( يعني ربنا مقسمينه على تلات حتت....سبحان الله وتعالى عما يصفون )
واقرا الايه الي قبلها كمان 
وبعدين انت عارف انا كتبت الايات دي ردا على ايه بالظبط فمتلفش وتدور 


> أتريقى على راحتك بس متوصفنيش بالشيخ لانى لست شيخ يتزوج من طفلة أمتثالا بنبيه
> أو يفاخد الصغار أو يحرض على القتل و الكراهية أو يكذب و يعمل بمدئ التقية.............ألخ


 
لا فعلا برافو عليك ...افحمتني ...وشي احمر 
مش هرد عليك ....دور كده في منتدى الحوار هتلاقي المواضيع دي مترد عليها 100 مره ...ولو عندك شويه عقل وتفكير حيادي هتعرف الصح ...اما لو مازلت شاحن دماغك بالي بيقولوهولك هناك على نظام ( هما الي قالولي ) يبقى ربنا يتولى امرك بقى 



> مسند الأنصار مسند أحمد
> حدثنا ‏ ‏يعقوب ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏أبي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن إسحاق ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏عبد الله بن أبي بكر بن محمد بن عمرو بن حزم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عمرة بنت عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة زوج النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قالت ‏
> لقد ‏ ‏أنزلت آية الرجم ورضعات الكبير عشرا فكانت في ورقة تحت سرير في بيتي فلما اشتكى رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏تشاغلنا بأمره ودخلت ‏ ‏دويبة ‏ ‏لنا فأكلتها
> 
> ...


الجواب يتلخص في بضع كلمات
هذا من الناسخ والمنسوخ وهو نسخ للفظ لا للمعنى ...فقد نسخت الايه ورفعت ( اما محيت من صدر النبي كما ذكرت في الايه السابقه ..او محيت من صحيفه مكتوب عليها الايه وكله بإذن الله )
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مَا نَنسَخْ مِنْ آيَةٍ أَوْ نُنسِهَا نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ مِّنْهَا أَوْ مِثْلِهَا أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللّهَ عَلَىَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ {106}
اقرأ تفسير هذه الايه وشرح الاحاديث ستجد فيها الرد فهو يتطلب موضوعا بأكمله للحديث عنه 



> وأى حاجة أنا فى الخدمة و أرجو أنى مكونش بشغلك عن أنك تتنكحى "سامحينى فى اللفظ بس ده من عندكم مش من عندى"


 
اشكرك على اخلاقك التي تربيت عليها وساهم فيها كتابك المقدس اسهاما كبيرا بما فيه من قصص الجنس والاختصاب والشرب الخمر والتطاول على الله بنسبكم اليه صفت لا ترضونها على انفسكم فضلا انكم نسبتموها الا الله
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل



> أخى العزيز Coptic Man
> أشكرك على قرائة موضوعى و ربنا يبارك حياتك و يفتح بصيرتهم و يرو خلاص المسيح لانى فعلا زعلان عليهم قوى فهم يعيشون ولا يفكرون و لهم أذان ولايسمعون و لهم أعين ولا يرون


يلا معلش ربنا يهدينا



> هههه هجبلك الآية من قرآنك الأهبل زى ماوصفتيه


 
يبدو ان الوقاحه داء منتشر في اتباع دينكم
انا وصفت كلامك الاجهل بالاهبل يا اجهل خلق الله ......
*انا بقولك جبت منين الهبل ده ان الاضحيه كفاره للذنوب*
ومما يدل على انك لا تعي شئ يا اجهل ...جايبلي ايه القصاص والمعاقبه القاتل بالقتل والعين بالعين والسن بالسن وتقولي الخروف والاضحيه
ما شاء الله على الجهل الي حاسه من عندي هنا ...ريحته وصلتني 
هما علموك كدا .....ولا ده كلامهم ونقلته وخلاص 
وعاوزني على كدا افهم القران بدماغك دي ...سبحان الله
دي شعيره من شعائر الدين أسوه بنبي الله ابراهيم لما فدى ابنه اسماعيل بذبح 
ومش هفصل القصه 



> إلى نور الهدى ياريت تقرى قرآنك و أحاديثك و تقرى التفاسير و معلش متزعليش منى و لكن أحببت أن أجعلكى تفوقين من الغيبوبة اللى أنت فيها و كنت عايز أسئلك سؤال بس قدام ربنا و يكون شاهد عليكى و من تجاوبينى من غير تقية
> هل فعلا تقرأين القرآن بأمانة و فهم أم مجرد قرآة؟


 
شكرا على النصيحه الغاليه بس لو كان الفهم كما تفهم انت من الايات فأعوذ بالله ان اكون من الجاهلين 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

ولسة
قرآن واحد أم أكثر؟

كتب: خالد عبد الرحمن

هذا المقال مبني على كتاب أسلامي أسمه معجم القراءات القرآنية. كتب هذا الكتاب علماء مسلمون ونشرته جامعة الكويت في 6 أجزاء. الطبعة الأولى 1982 

المؤلفون:

د. عبد العال سالم مكرم

د. أحمد مختار عمر

الناشر: ذات السلاسل – الكويت

عدد كبير من المصاحف كتبت حتى وقت عثمان بن عفان الذي أمر بأحراق كل المصاحف المخالفة لمصحفه الرسمي. مثل:

مصحف علي بن أبي طالب

مصحف أبن مسعود

مصحف أبي بن كعب

لا يعني تنوع هذه المصاحف بأن كتبته هم الذين كتبوا القرآن ولكن هذا يعني كيف يجب أن يقرأ القرآن.

طرق قرأة القرآن:

1- سبع طرق تسمى بالسبع المثاني بناء على سورة الحجر 15 الآية 87 {ولقد أتيناك سبع من المثاني والقرآن العظيم{

2- ثلاثة طرق أخرى تسمى بالمكتملة.

3- أربع أخر تسمى بالشاذة.

قراء الطرق السبع وأتباعهم:

1- نافع: قالون، ورش.

2- أبن كثير: البيزي، قنبل

3- أبو عمرو: الدوري، السوسي

4- أبن عمر: أبن أبان، أبن ثكوان

5- عاصم: أبو بكر، حفص

6- الكسائي: الليث، الدوري

7- حمزة : البزاز، أبو عيسى الصيرفي

قراء الطرق الثلاث وأتباعهم:

1- أبو جعفر: أبن وردان، أبن جماز

2- يعقوب: رويس، روح

3- خليف: المروزي، أدريس

قراء الطرق الأربعة وأتباعهم:

1- أبن محسن: البيزي، أبن شنبوز

2- اليزيدي: سليمان بن الحكم، أحمد بن فرح

3- الحسن البصري: أبو نعيم البلخي، الدوري

4- الأعمش: أمتودي، الشنبيزي الشتاوي

تختلف القرآت فيما بينها في ما يلي:

1- الأملاء.

2- الحركات.

3- الأعراب.

4- الأستبدال بكلمات مشابهة.

5- تغيير مواضع الكلمات.

6- أضافة او حذف كلمة.

المصحف الذي نستعمله الأن هو مصحف أبي بن كعب.

أمثلة:

المثال الأول: سورة مريم 19 الآية 19

قرأة حفص

}قال أنما أنا رسول ربك إليك لأهب لك غلاماً زكياً{

واضح منها بأن جبريل (رسول ربك) سيهب مريم غلاماً زكياً.

قرأة نافع، أبو عمرو، قالون، ورش

}قال أنما أنا رسول ربك إليك ليهب لك غلاماً زكياً{

الأختلاف هنا يرينا بأن الهبة ليست من جبريل بل من الله.

البحر المحيط، الكشاف

}قال أنما أنا رسول ربك إليك أمرني أن أهب لك غلاماً زكياً{

في هذه القرأة جبريل يوضح بأن الله أمره بأن يهب مريم غلام.

المثال الثاني: سورة مريم 19 الآية 25

قرأة حفص

}وهزي إليك بجزع النخلة تُساقط عليك رطباً جنيا{

قرأة حمزة، الأعمش

}وهزي إليك بجزع النخلة تَسَاقط عليك رطباً جنيا{

قرأة عاصم، الكسائي، الأعمش

}وهزي إليك بجزع النخلة يسّاقط عليك رطباً جنيا{

قرأة أبو ناهيك، أبو حي

}وهزي إليك بجزع النخلة تسقط عليك رطباً جنيا{

كتاب الأعراب للنحاس

}وهزي إليك بجزع النخلة نٌساقِط عليك رطباً جنيا{

قرأة مسروق

}وهزي إليك بجزع النخلة يُساقِط عليك رطباً جنيا{

قرأة أبو حي

}وهزي إليك بجزع النخلة تَسقُط عليك رطباً جنيا{

قرأة أبو حي

}وهزي إليك بجزع النخلة يَسقُط عليك رطباً جنيا{

قرأة أبو حي

}وهزي إليك بجزع النخلة تتساقط عليك رطباً جنيا{

قرأة أبو الأسمال

}وهزي إليك بجزع النخلة يُسقط عليك رطباً جنيا{

المثال الثالث: سورة مريم 19 الآية 26

قرأة حفص

}فكلي وأشربي وقري عينا فما ترين من البشر أحد فقولي أني نذرت للرحمن صوماً فلن أكلم اليوم أنسياً{

قرأة زيد بن علي

}فكلي وأشربي وقري عينا فما ترين من البشر أحد فقولي أني نذرت للرحمن صياماً فلن أكلم اليوم أنسياً{

قرأة عبد الله بن مسعود، أنس بن مالك

}فكلي وأشربي وقري عينا فما ترين من البشر أحد فقولي أني نذرت للرحمن صمتاً فلن أكلم اليوم أنسياً{

قرأة أبي بن كعب، أنس بن مالك

}فكلي وأشربي وقري عينا فما ترين من البشر أحد فقولي أني نذرت للرحمن صوماً صمتاً فلن أكلم اليوم أنسياً{

قرأة أنس بن مالك

}فكلي وأشربي وقري عينا فما ترين من البشر أحد فقولي أني نذرت للرحمن صوماً وصمتاً فلن أكلم اليوم أنسياً{


----------



## نور الهدى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخيرا
من يريد الحوار فليحاور بدلا من النقل الاعمى الاجهل 

اتقوا الله وحكموا عقولكم 

عجبا للمسيح بين النصارى ****** والى الله ولـدا نسبـــوه 
أسلموه إلى اليهود وقالـوا ****** إنهم من بعــد قتله صلبوه 
فلئن كان ما يقولون حقــا ****** وصحيحا فأين كـان أبوه
حين خلى ابنه رهين الأعادي ****** أتراهم أرضوه أم أغضبـوه
فإذا كان راضيا بأذاهــم ****** فاشكروهم لأجـل ما صنعوه
وإذا كان ساخطا غير راضٍ ******* فاعبدوهـم لأنهّــم غلبوه

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

كان عبد الله بن مسعود  أحد أئمة القراءة من أصحاب النَّبِي  وكان أول من جهر بالقرآن بين المشركين في مكة، وكان أحد الأربعة الذين أمر النَّبِيّ بأخذ القرآن عنهم.

فعَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنُ عَمْرٍو أنه ذَكَرَ عَبْدَ اللهِ بْنَ مَسْعُودٍ فَقَالَ: لاَ أَزَالُ أُحبُّهُ؛ سَمِعْتُ النَّبِيَّ  يَقُولُ: خُذُوا الْقُرْآنَ مِنْ أَرْبَعَةٍ: مِنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ، وَسَالِمٍ، وَمُعَاذِ بْنِ جَبَلٍ، وَأُبَيِّ بْنِ كَعْبٍ.

فلمَّا جمع عثمان  القرآن، ونسخه في المصاحف، وأرسلها إلى الأمصار، كَرِه ذلك ابن مسعودٍ، فقد كان يكره أن يُمنع أحدٌ من قراءة شيء سمعه من رَسُول اللهِ

عن أبي الشعثاء قال: كنا جلوسًا في المسجد، وعبد الله يقرأ، فجاء حذيفة، فقال: قراءة ابن أم عبدٍ، وقراءة أبي موسى الأشعري! والله إن بقِيتُ حتى آتِيَ أمير المؤمنين (يعني عثمان) لأمرتُهُ أن يجعلها قراءةً واحدةً. قال: فغضب عبد الله، فقال لحذيفة كلمةً شديدةً. قال: فسكت حذيفة.

ولَمَّا أرسل عثمان  المصحف إلى الكوفة مع حذيفة بن اليمان كره ذلك ابن مسعود، وكان يرى أنه أحق بأن يقوم بجمع القرآن، لما له من المكانة في القراءة، والتلقِّي عن رَسُول اللهِ .

عن عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ أنه قَالَ: عَلَى قِرَاءةِ مَنْ تَأْمُرُونِّي أَقْرَأُ؟ لَقَدْ قَرَأْتُ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ  بِضْعًا وَسَبْعِينَ سُورَةً، وَإِنَّ زَيْدًا لَصَاحِبُ ذُؤَابَتَيْنِ يَلْعَبُ مَعَ الصِّبْيَانِ.

لَمَّا أمر عثمان  بانتزاع المصاحف المخالفة وإحراقها، رفض ذلك ابن مسعودٍ، وأمر الناس بأن يغلُّوا المصاحف..

وقَالَ الزُّهْرِيُّ أَخْبَرَنِي عُبَيْدُ اللهِ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عُتْبَةَ أَنَّ عَبْدَ اللهِ بْنَ مَسْعُودٍ كَرِهَ لِزَيْدِ ابْنِ ثَابِتٍ نَسْخَ الْمَصَاحِفِ، وَقَالَ: يَا مَعْشَرَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ، أُعْزَلُ عَنْ نَسْخِ كِتَابَةِ الْمُصْحَفِ، وَيَتَوَلاَّهَا رَجُلٌ، وَاللهِ، لَقَدْ أَسْلَمْتُ وَإِنَّهُ لَفِي صُلْبِ رَجُلٍ كَافِرٍ، يُرِيدُ زَيْدَ بْنَ ثَابِتٍ، وَلِذَلِكَ قَالَ عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ: يَا أَهْلَ الْعِرَاقِ اكْتُمُوا الْمَصَاحِفَ الَّتِي عِنْدَكُمْ وَغُلُّوهَا؛ فَإِنَّ اللهَ يَقُولُ:} وَمَنْ يَغْلُلْ يَأْتِ بِمَا غَلَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ { فَالْقُوا اللهَ بِالْمَصَاحِفِ.

قَالَ الزُّهْرِيُّ: فَبَلَغَنِي أَنَّ ذَلِكَ كَرِهَهُ مِنْ مَقَالَةِ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ رِجَالٌ مِنْ أَفَاضِلِ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ.

رواه ابن ماجه في سننه كتاب المقدمة، باب فضل عبد الله بن مسعود (1/49) ح 138، و كتاب المصاحف،لابن أبو داود الجستستاني باب كتابة المصاحف  ص 152-153.


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

علي بن إبراهيم القمي
قال في مقدمة تفسيره عن القرآن ( ج1/36 ط دار السرور - بيروت.

وأما ما هو على خلاف ما أنزل الله فهو قوله : (( كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس تأمرون بالمعروف وتنهون عن المنكر وتؤمنون بالله.  آل عمران 110) . فقال أبو عبد الله لقاريء هذه الآية : خير أمة يقتلون أمير المؤمنين والحسن والحسين بن علي عليهم السلام ؟ فقيل له : وكيف نزلت يا ابن رسول الله؟ فقال : إنما نزلت : ((كنتم خير أئمة أخرجت للناس )) ألا ترى مدح الله لهم في آخر الآية ((تأمرون بالمعروف وتنهون عن المنكر وتؤمنون بالله)) تفسير ألقمي ج1/36 .





أبو جعفر محمد بن الحسن الصفار
فقد روى الصفار عن ابي جعفر الصادق انه قال : " ما من أحد من الناس يقول إنه جمع القرآن كله كما انزل الله إلا كذاب ، وما جمعه وما حفظه كما أنزل إلا علي بن ابي طالب والائمة من بعده (الصفار (بصائر الدرجات ) ص 213 .





كريم الكرماني الملقب " بمرشد الأنام
قال : " ان الامام المهدي بعد ظهوره يتلو القرآن ، فيقول أيها المسلمون هذا والله هو القرآن الحقيقي الذي أنزله الله على محمد والذي حرف وبدل " (" ارشاد العوام" ص 221 جـ3 فارسي ط ايران نقلا عن كتاب الشيعة والسنه للشيخ احسان الهى ظهير صـ115).

ما روي في (الكافي) عن البزنطي ، قال : دفع إليَّ أبو الحسن الرضا مصحفاً ، فقال : « لا تَنْظُر فيه » . ففتحته وقرأت فيه (لم يكن الذين كفروا ...) ( البينة 98: 1) فوجدت فيها اسم سبعين رجلاً من قريش بأسمائهم وأسماء آبائهم . قال : فبعث إليّ: « ابعث إليّ بالمصحف » . راجع : الكافي 2 : 631  .

ما رواه الشيخ الصدوق في (ثواب الأعمال) عن عبد الله بن سنان، عن أبي عبد الله ، قال : « سورة الأحزاب فيها فضائح الرجال والنساء من قريش وغيرهم يا بن سنان ، إنّ سورة فضحت نساء قريش من العرب ، وكانت أطول من سورة البقرة ، ولكن نقصّوها وحرّفوها » . راجع : ثواب الأعمال : 100 .

تفيد طائفةٌ من أحاديث الشيعة وأهل السنة أنّ علياً اعتزل الناس بعد وفاة النبي ليجمع القرآن  ، بعد ان رأى انه يزاد فيه عن عكرمة قال : لما كان بعد بيعة ابو بكر قعد علي بن ابي طالب في بيته ، فقيل لابو بكر : قد كره بيعتك فارسل إليه فقال : أكرهت بيعتي ؟ قال : لا والله قال ابو بكر : وما أقعدك عني ؟ قال :  رأيت كتاب الله يزاد فيه فحدثت نفسي ان لا البس ردائي الا للصلاة حتى اجمعه.  اتقان 1/77 . شرح ابن أبي الحديد 1: 27، أنساب الاشراف 1 : 587 ، الطبقات الكبرى 2 : 338 ، مناهل العرفان 1 : 247 ، كنز العمال 2 : 588 .

وكان  مصحف علي يمتاز عن المصحف الموجود بأنّه ، كان مرتّباً على حسب النزول ، وأنّه قدّم فيه المنسوخ على الناسخ ، وكتب فيه تأويل بعض الآيات وتفسيرها بالتفصيل على حقيقة تنزيلها ، أي كتب فيه التفاسير المنزلة تفسيراً من قبل الله سبحانه ، وأنّ فيه المحكم والمتشابه ، وأنّ فيه أسماء أهل الحقّ والباطل ، وأنّه كان بإملاء رسول الله وخطّ علي، وأنّ فيه فضائح قومٍ من المهاجرين والأنصار .

روى الفتّال والشيخ المفيد ، عن أبي جعفر: « إذا قام القائم من آل محمد ضرب فساطيط لمن يُعلّم الناس القرآن على ما أنزله الله  ، فأصعب ما يكون على من حفظه اليوم ؛ لاَنّه يخالف فيه التأليف». راجع : البيان في تفسير القرآن : 223. إرشاد المفيد 2: 386 ، روضة الواعظين : 265 . غيبة النعماني : 318 و 319 .

عن مالك بن ضمرة، عن أبي ذر قال: لما نزلت هذه الآية (يوم تبيّض وجوه وتسود وجوه} قال رسول الله ترد أمتي عليّ يوم القيامة على خمس رايات. )) ثم ذكر أن رسول الله يسأل الرايات عما فعلوا بالثقلين، (( فتقول الراية الأولى: أما الأكبر فحرفناه ونبذناه وراء ظهورنا، وأما الأصغر فعاديناه وأبغضناه وظلمناه، وتقول الراية الثانية: أما الأكبر فحرفنّاه ومزقناه وخالفناه، وأما الأصغر فعاديناه وقاتلناه... ))  ( تفسير القمي ج 1 ص 109 ).

عن أبي الزبير، عن جابر، قال: سمعت رسول الله يقول: يجيء يوم القيامة ثلاثة يشكون إلى الله عز وجل، المصحف والمسجد والعترة، يقول المصحف: يارب حرقوني ومزقوني، ويقول المسجد يارب عطلوني وضيعوني، وتقول العترة  يارب قتلونا وطردونا وشردونا، فأجثوا للركبتين للخصومة، فيقول الله جل جلاله لي: أنا أولى بذلك. الخصال ص 175 .

وصدر الآية من سورة النساء 4: 47 هكذا ( يا أيها الذين أمنوا بما نزلنا مصدقاً لما معكم ...) وأما آخرها ( نور مبيناً) فهو في نفس السورة آية : 147 هكذا ( يا ايها الناس قد جاءكم برهان من ربكم و أنزلنا إليكم نوراً مبينا). راجع: الكافي 1: 417/ 27

عن حماد عن حريز عن أبي عبد الله أنه قرأ الفاتحة: ·اهدنا الصراط المستقيم، صراط من أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم، وغير الضالين .  وذكر الطبرسي: ·وقرأ: غير الضالين  عمر بن الخطاب تفسير القمي 1  29).

عن عمر بن يزيد قال: سألت أبا عبد الله عن قوله تعالى: ·ما ننسخ من آية نُنْسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها البقرة 2:106) فقال: كذبوا ما هكذا هي نزلت إذا كان ننسخها ويأت بمثلها لم ينسخها؟ قلت: هكذا قال الله. قال: ليس هكذا قال الله. قلت: كيف؟ قال:·ليس فيها ألف ولا واوأي أو) وقال: ·ما ننسخ من آية ننسها نأت بخير منها مثلها  (تفسير القمي 1 - 58).

عن ابن سنان عن أبي عبد الله أنه قرأ: ·حافظوا على الصلوات والصلاة الوسطى وصلاة العصر وقوموا لله قانتين  (البقرة 2:238) (فصل الخطاب 207).

قال الباقر: ·والذين كفروا بولاية على بن أبي طالب أولياؤهم الطاغوت  (البقرة 2:257) قال: نزل جبرئيل بهذه الآية هكذا (فصل الخطاب 210).

عن حمران بن أعين قال: سمعت أبا عبد الله يقرأ: ·إن الله اصطفى آدم ونوحاً وآل إبراهيم وآل عمران  وآل محمد على العالمين. ال عمران 3:33) ثم قال: هكذا نزلت (فصل الخطاب 213).

عن الحكم بن عيينة عن أبي جعفر في قوله تعالى: ·يا مريم اقنتي لربك واسجدي شكراً لله واركعي مع الراكعين  آل عمران 3:43) (فصل الخطاب 214).

عن الحسن بن خالد قال: قال أبو الحسن الأول: كيف تقرأ هذه الآية ·يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله حق تقاته ولا تموتن إلا وأنتم مسلمون  (آل عمران 3:102) ماذا؟ قلت: مسلمون. فقال: سبحان الله! يوقع الله عليهم اسم الإيمان فيسمّيهم مؤمنين ثم يسألهم الإسلام. والإيمان فوق الإسلام. قلت: هكذا يقرأ في قراءة زيد. فقال إنما هي في قراءة عليّ، عليه السلام وهي التنزيل الذي نزل به جبرئيل على محمد: ·إلا وأنتم مسلمون لرسول الله ثم  الإمام من بعده  (فصل الخطاب 216).

عن أبي بصير قال: قرأت عند أبي عبد الله: ·لقد نصركم الله ببدر وأنتم أذلّة  (آل عمران 3:123) فقال: مه! والله ليس هكذا أنزلها الله، إنما أنزلت: ·وأنتم قليل  (فصل الخطاب 218).

قوله تعالى: ·ليس لك من الأمر شيء أو يتوب عليهم أو يعذبهم فإنهم ظالمون  (آل عمران 3:128) فقال أبو عبد الله: إنما أنزل الله: ·لك من الأمر شيء أو يتوب عليهم أو يعذبهم فإنهم ظالمون. فصل الخطاب 218  219).

عن حمزة بن الربيع، قال أبو عبد الله: ·يومئذٍ يودّ الذين كفروا وعصوا الرسول وظلموا آل محمد حقّهم لو تُسَوَّى بهم الأرض ولا يكتمون الله حديثاً النساء 4:42) (فصل الخطاب 225).

عن أبي الحسن في قوله عز وجل: ·أولئك الذين يعلم الله ما في قلوبهم فأعرض عنهم فقد  سبقت عليهم كلمة الشقاء وسبق لهم العذاب وعِظهم وقُل لهم في أنفسهم قولاً بليغاً  (النساء 4:63) (فصل الخطاب 225).

عن زرارة عن أبي جعفر قال: ·ولو أنهم إذ ظلموا أنفسهم جاءوك يا عليّ فاستغفروا الله واستغفر لهم الرسول لوجدوا الله تواباً رحيماً  (النساء 4:64) هكذا نزلت. (فصل الخطاب 225).


نعمة الله الجزائري
قال الجزائري في كتابه الأنوار النعمانية 2/357 ، 358 :

(( إن تسليم تواترها { القراءات السبع } عن الوحي الآلهي وكون الكل قد نزل به الروح الأمين يفضي إلى طرح الأخبار المستفيضة بل المتواترة الدالة بصريحها على وقوع التحريف في القرآن كلاما ومادة وإعرابا ، مع أن أصحابنا قد أطبقوا على صحتها والتصديق بها (يقصد صحة وتصديق الروايات التي تذكر بأن القرآن محرف).

نعم قد خالف فيها المرتضى والصدوق والشيخ الطبرسي وحكموا بأن ما بين دفتي المصحف هو القرآن المنزل لا غير ولم يقع فيه تحريف ولا تبديل )).

( والظاهر أن هذا القول ( أي إنكار التحريف ) إنما صدر منهم لأجل مصالح كثيرة منها سد باب الطعن عليها بأنه إذا جاز هذا في القرآن فكيف جاز العمل بقواعده وأحكامه مع جواز لحوق التحريف لهاوهذا الكلام من الجزائرى يعني أن قولهم ( أي المنكرين للتحريف ) ليس عن عقيدة بل لاجل مصالح أخرى))). الأنوار النعمانية 2/357 ، 358.

ويمضي نعمة الله الجزائري فيقرر أن أيادي الصحابة امتدت إلى القرآن وحرفته وحذفت منه الآيات التي تدل على فضل الأئمة فيقول 1/97:

((ولا تعجب من كثرة الأخبار الموضوعة _يقصد الاحاديث التي تروى مناقب وفضائل الصحابة_ فإنهم بعد النبي قد غيروا وبدلوا في الدين ما هو أعظم من هذا كتغييرهم القرآن وتحريف كلماته وحذف ما فيه من مدائح آل الرسول والأئمة الطاهرين وفضائح المنافقين وإظهار مساويهم كما سيأتي بيانه في نور القرآن)) .

ويقول الجزائري : أن القرآن لم يجمعه كما أنزل إلا علي وأن القرآن الصحيح عند المهدي وأن الصحابة ما صحبوا النبي إلا لتغيير دينه وتحريف القرآن فيقول 2/360،361،362 :

( قد استفاض في الأخبار أن القرآن كما أنزل لم يؤلفه إلا أمير المؤمنين بوصية من النبي، فبقي بعد موته ستة أشهر مشتغلا بجمعه ، فلما جمعه كما أنزل أتي به إلى المتخلفين بعد رسول الله فقال لهم : هذا كتاب الله كما أنزل فقال له عمر بن الخطاب : لا حاجة بنا إليك ولا إلى قرآنك ، عندنا قرآن كتبه عثمان ، فقال لهم علي : لن تروه بعد اليوم ولا يراه أحد حتى يظهر ولدي المهدي.

وفي ذلك القرآن(يقصد القرآن الذي عند المهدي) زيادات كثيرة وهو خال من التحريف ، وذلك أن عثمان قد كان من كتاب الوحي لمصلحة رآها النبي وهي أن لا يكذبوه في أمر القرآن بأن يقولوا إنه مفترى أو إنه لم ينزل به الروح الأمين كما قاله أسلافهم ، بل قالوه أيضا وكذلك جعل معاوية من الكتاب قبل موته بستة أشهر لمثل هذه المصلحة أيضا وعثمان وأضرابه ما كانوا يحضرون إلا في المسجد مع جماعة الناس فما يكتبون إلا ما نزل به جبرائيل عليه السلام.

أما الذي كان يأتي به داخل بيته فلم يكن يكتبه إلا أمير المؤمنين علي لأن له المحرمية دخولا وخروجا فكان ينفرد بكتابة مثل هذا وهذا القرآن الموجود الآن في أيدي الناس هو خط عثمان ، وسموه الإمام وأحرقوا ما سواه أو أخفوه ، وبعثوا به زمن تخلفه إلى الأقطار والأمصار ومن ثم ترى قواعد خطه تخالف قواعد العربية)).  2/360،361،362

وقد أرسل عمر بن الخطاب زمن تخلفه إلى علي بأن يبعث له القرآن الأصلي الذي هو ألفه وكان علي يعلم أنه طلبه لأجل أن يحرقه كقرآن ابن مسعود أو يخفيه عنده حتى يقول الناس : إن القرآن هو هذا الكتاب الذي كتبه عثمان لا غير فلم يبعث به إليه وهو الآن موجود عند مولانا المهدي مع الكتب السماوية ومواريث الأنبياء ولما جلس أمير المؤمنين  على سرير الخلافة لم يتمكن من إظهار ذلك القرآن وإخفاء هذا لما فيه من إظهار الشنعة على من سبقه كما لم يقدر على النهي عن صلاة الضحى ، وكما لم يقدر على إجراء المتعتين متعة الحج ومتعة النساء. وقد بقي القرآن الذي كتبه عثمان حتى وقع الى أيدي القراء فتصرفوا فيه بالمد والإدغام والتقاء الساكنين مثل ما تصرف فيه عثمان وأصحابه وقد تصرفوا في بعض الآيات تصرفا نفرت الطباع منه وحكم العقل بأنه ما نزل هكذا.

وقال أيضا في ج 2/363 : فإن قلت كيف جاز القراءة في هذا القرآن مع ما لحقه من التغيير ، قلت قد روي في الأخبار  ان أهل البيت أمروا شيعتهم بقراءة هذا الموجود من القرآن في الصلاة وغيرها والعمل بأحكامه حتى يظهر مولانا صاحب الزمان فيرتفع هذا القرآن من أيدي الناس إلى السماء ويخرج القرآن الذي ألفه أمير المؤمنين فيقرى ويعمل بأحكامه.



الهاشمي الخوئي
عدد الأدلة الدالة على نقصان القرآن ، ونذكر بعض هذه الأدلة كما قال هذا العالم الشيعي.

نقص سورة الولاية (منهاج البراعة في شرح نهج البلاغه مؤسسة الوفاء - بيروت ج 2 المختار الاول ص214).

نقص سورة النورين (المصدر السابق ص 217).

نقص بعض الكلمات من الآيات (المصدر السابق ص 217).

ثم قال ان الامام علياً لم يتمكن من تصحيح القرآن في عهد خلافته بسبب التقيه ، وأيضاً حتى تكون حجة في يوم القيامه على المحرفين، والمغيرين (المصدر السابق ص 219).

ثم قال ان الأئمة لم يتمكنوا من اخراج القرآن الصحيح خوفاً من الاختلاف بين الناس ورجوعهم الى كفرهم الأصلي (المصدر السابق ص 220).



الأردبيلي
قال: ان عثمان قتل عبد الله بن مسعود بعد أن أجبره على ترك المصحف الذي كان عنده وأكرهه على قراءة ذلك المصحف الذي ألفه ورتبه زيد بن ثابت بأمره وقال البعض إن عثمان أمر مروان بن الحكم، وزياد بن سمرة. الكاتبين له أن ينقلا من مصحف عبد الله ما يرضيهم ويحذفا منه ما ليس بمرضي عندهم ويغسلا الباقي" (حديقة الشيعة : للأردبيلي ص 118 - 119 والشيعة والسنه" للشيخ إحسان ألهى ظهير. ص 114).

أحمد بن منصور  الطبرسي
روى الطبرسي في الاحتجاج عن أبي ذر الغفاري أنه قال: (لما توفي رسول الله جمع علي القرآن ، وجاء به إلى المهاجرين والأنصار وعرضه عليهم لما قد أوصاه بذلك رسول الله، فلما فتحه أبو بكر خرج في أول صفحة فتحها فضائح القوم ، فوثب عمر وقال : يا علي اردده فلا حاجة لنا فيه ، فأخذه علي وانصرف ، ثم أحضروا زيد بن ثابت ـ وكان قارئا للقرآن ـ فقال له عمر : إن عليا جاء بالقرآن وفيه فضائح المهاجرين والأنصار ، وقد رأينا أن نؤلف القرآن ، ونسقط منه ما كان فضيحة وهتكا للمهاجرين والأنصار. فأجابه زيد إلى ذلك.. فلما استخلف عمر سأل عليا أن يدفع إليهم القرآن فيحرفوه فيما بينهم) الاحتجاج للطبرسي منشورات الأعلمي - بيروت - ص 155 ج1.

ويقول الطبرسي أن الله عندما ذكر قصص الجرائم في القرآن صرح بأسماء مرتكبيها ، لكن الصحابة حذفوا هذه الأسماء.

يقول : (( إن الكناية عن أسماء أصحاب الجرائر العظيمة من المنافقين في القرآن ، ليست من فعل ، وإنها من فعل المغيرين والمبدلين الذين جعلوا القرآن عضين ، واعتاضوا الدنيا من الدين. المصدر السابق 1/249.

وذكر الطبرسي أن في القرآن  رموزا فيها فضائح المنافقين ، وهذه الرموز لا يعلم معانيها إلا الأئمة من آل البيت ، ولو علمها الصحابة لأسقطوها مع ما أسقطوا منه( المصدر السابق 1/253).

يقول الطبرسي : (( ولو شرحت لك كلما أسقط وحرف وبدل ، مما يجري هذا المجرى لطال ، وظهر ما تحظر التقية إظهاره من مناقب الأولياء ، ومثالب الأعداء)) المصدر السابق 1/254.

ويقول في موضع آخر محذرا الشيعة من الإفصاح عن التقيه وليس يسوغ مع عموم التقية التصريح بأسماء المبدلين ، ولا الزيادة في آياته على ما أثبتوه من تلقائهم في الكتاب، لما في ذلك من تقوية حجج أهل التعطيل ، والكفر ، والملل المنحرفة عن قبلتنا ، وإبطال هذا العلم الظاهر ، الذي قد استكان له الموافق والمخالف بوقوع الاصطلاح على الائتمار لهم والرضا بهم ، ولأن أهل الباطل في القديم والحديث أكثر عددا من أهل الحق )) المصدر السابق 1/249.



محمد بن مسعود المعروف بــ العياشي
روى العياشي عن أبي عبد الله انه قال " لو قرئ القرآن كما إنزل لألفيتنا فيه مسمين(أي مذكور أسماء الائمة بالقرآن)."(تفسير العياشي ج 1 ص 25 .

روي عن ابي جعفر " أنه قال لو لا انه زيد في كتاب الله ونقص منه، ما خفى حقنا على ذي حجي ، ولو قد قام قائمنا فنطق صدقه القرآن (المصدر السابق).



الفيض الكاشاني
وممن صرح بالتحريف من علمائهم : مفسرهم الكبير  الكاشاني صاحب تفسير " الصافي ". قال في مقدمة تفسيره معللا تسمية كتابه بهذا الأسم (( وبالحري أن يسمى هذا التفسير بالصافي لصفائه عن كدورات آراء العامة والممل والمحير )) تفسير الصافي ج1 ص13.

وقد مهد لكتابه هذا باثنتي عشرة مقدمة ، خصص المقدمة السادسة لإثبات تحريف القرآن. وعنون لهذه المقدمة بقوله ( المقدمة السادسة في نبذ مما جاء في جمع القرآن ، وتحريفه وزيادته ونقصه ، وتأويل ذلك) المصدر السابق ص 40.

وبعد أن ذكر الروايات التي استدل بها على تحريف القرآن ، والتي نقلها من أوثق المصادر المعتمدة عندهم ، خرج بالنتيجة التالية فقال: والمستفاد من هذه الأخبار وغيرها من الروايات من طريق أهل البيت أن القرآن الذي بين أظهرنا ليس بتمامه كما أنزل على محمد بل منه ما هو خلاف ما أنزل الله ، ومنه ما هو مغير محرف ، وأنه قد حذف منه أشياء كثيرة منها اسم علي، في كثير من المواضع ، ومنها لفظة آل محمد غير مرة ، ومنها أسماء المنافقين في مواضعها ، ومنها غير ذلك، وأنه ليس أيضا على الترتبيب المرضي عند الله ، وعند رسول الله)) تفسير الصافي 1/49 .

ثم ذكر بعد هذا أن القول بالتحريف اعتقاد كبار مشايخ الإمامية قال: وأما اعتقاد مشايخنا في ذلك فالظاهر من ثقة الإسلام محمد بن يعقوب الكليني أنه كان يعتقد التحريف والنقصان في القرآن ، لأنه كان روى روايات في هذا المعنى في كتابه الكافي ، ولم يتعرض لقدح فيها ، مع أنه ذكر في أول الكتاب أنه كان يثق بما رواه فيه، وكذلك أستاذه علي بن إبراهيم القمي فإن تفسيره مملوء منه ، وله غلو فيه ، وكذلك الشيخ أحمد بن أبي طالب الطبرسي فإنه أيضا نسج على منوالهما في كتاب الإحتجاج )) تفسير الصافي 1/52 .



الشيخ محمد بن محمد النعمان

الملقب بالمفيد

أما المفيد فيقول:  واتفقوا أن أئمة (يقصد الصحابه) الضلال خالفوا في كثير من تأليف القرآن ، وعدلوا فيه عن موجب التنزيل وسنة النبي، وأجمعت المعتزلة ، والخوارج ، والزيديه والمرجئة ، وأصحاب الحديث على خلاف الإمامية في جميع ما عددناه. أوائل المقالات ص 48 ـ 49.

وقال أيضا : أن الاخبار قد جاءت مستفيضة عن أئمة الهدى من آل محمد  باختلاف القرآن وما أحدثه الظالمين فيه من الحذف والنقصان (المصدر السابق ص 91 ).



محمد باقر المجلسي

والمجلسي يرى أن أخبار التحريف متواترة ولا سبيل إلى إنكارها وروايات التحريف تسقط أخبار الإمامة المتواترة .

فيقول في كتابه (( مرآة العقول في شرح أخبار آل الرسول)) الجزء الثاني عشر ص 525 في معرض شرحه الحديث هشام بن سالم عن أبي عبد الله قال : إن القرآن الذي جاء به جبرائيل عليه السلام إلى محمد سبعة عشر ألف آية قال عن هذا الحديث (مرآة العقول للمجلسي ص 525 ح 12 دار الكتب الإسلامية ـ ايران).

ولا يخفي أن هذا الخبر وكثير من الأخبار الصحيحة صريحة في نقص القرآن وتغييره وعندي أن الأخبار في هذا الباب متواترة معنى ، وطرح جميعها يوجب رفع الاعتماد عن الأخبار رأسا ، بل ظني أن الأخبار في هذا الباب لا يقصر عن أخبار الامامة فكيف يثبتونها بالخبر؟ )) أى كيف يثبتون الإمامة بالخبر إذا طرحوا أخبار التحريف ؟ وأيضا يستبعد المجلسي أن تكون الآيات الزائدة تفسيراً (المصدر السابق).

وأيضا بوب في كتابه بحار الأنوار بابا بعنوان (( باب التحريف في الآيات التي هي خلاف ما أنزل الله )) بحار الانوار ص 66 كتاب القرآن.



محمد بن يعقوب الكليني
عن جابر قال : سمعت أبا جعفر يقول : ما ادعى أحد من الناس أنه جمع القرآن كله كما أنزل إلا كذاب وما جمعه وحفظه كما أنزل الله تعالى الا علي بن ابي طالب والأئمة من بعده أصول الكافي كتاب الحجه جـ 1 ص 284).

عن جابر عن أبي جعفر انه قال : ما يستطيع أحد أن يدعي أن عنده جميع القرآن ظاهره وباطنه غير الأوصياء (المصدر السابق : ص 285).

قرأ رجل عند أبي عبد الله { فقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون}( سورة التوبة : آية 105) فقال ليست هكذا هي انما هي والمأمونون فنحن المأمونون(- أصول الكافي: كتاب الحجه جـ1 ص 492).

عن أبن بصير عن ابي عبد الله  قال : ان عندنا لمصحف فاطمة وما يدريك ما مصحف فاطمة ؟ قال : قلت : وما مصحف فاطمة ؟  قال: مصحف فاطمه فيه مثل قرآنكم هذا ثلاث مرات والله ما فيه من قرآنكم حرف واحد : قال: قلت هذا والله العلم (أصول الكافي : كتاب الحجه جـ1 ص 295).

عن هشام بن سالم عن أبي عبد الله قال : أن القرآن الذي جاء به جبرائيل عليه السلام إلى محمد سبعة عشر ألف آية (أصول الكافي : جـ2 كتاب فضل القرآن ص 597).



يوسف البحراني
بعد أن ذكر الأخبار الدالة على تحريف القرآن قال : " لا يخفى ما في هذه الأخبار من الدلالة الصريحة والمقالة الفصيحة على ما اخترناه ووضوح ما قلناه ولو تطرق الطعن إلى هذه الأخبار(أي الأخبار التي تطعن بالقرآن) على كثرتها وانتشارها لأمكن الطعن إلى أخبار الشريعة (أي شريعة مذهب الشيعة) كلها كما لا يخفى إذ الأصول واحدة وكذا الطرق والرواة والمشايخ والنقلة ولعمري ان القول بعدم التغيير والتبديل لا يخرج من حسن الظن بأئمة الجور(يقصد الصحابة وأنهم لم يخونوا في الأمانة الكبرى(يقصد القرآن ) مع ظهور خيانتهم في الأمانة الأخرى(يقصد امامه على التي هي أشد ضررا على الدين " - الدرر النجفيه يوسف البحراني ص 298 مؤسسة آل البيت لاحياء التراث.

وممن ذهب إلى هذا القول الشيخ فضل بن شاذان في مواضع من كتاب (الإيضاح). وممن ذهب اليه من القدماء الشيخ  محمد بن الحسن الشيباني صاحب تفسير (نهج البيان عن كشف معاني القرآن (فصل الخطاب : ص 25-26).

أما الباب الأول : فقد خصصه الطبرسي لذكر الأدلة التي استدل بها هؤلاء العلماء على وقوع التغيير والنقصان في القرآن. وذكر تحت هذا الباب اثنى عشر دليلا استدل بها على تحريف القرآن. وأورد تحت كل دليل من هذه الأدلة حشداً هائلاً من الروايات (فصل الخطاب : ص 3).

أما الباب الثاني : فقد قام فيه الطبرسي بذكر أدلة القائلين بعدم تطرق التغيير في القرآن ثم رد عليها ردا مفصلاً (فصل الخطاب: ص 357.



أبو الحسن العاملي
قال : اعلم أن الحق الذي لا محيص عنه بحسب الأخبار المتواترة الآتية وغيرها ، أن هذا القرآن الذي في أيدينا قد وقع فيه بعد رسول الله شيء من التغييرات ، وأسقط الذين جمعوه بعده كثيرا من الكلمات والآيات ، وأن القرآن المحفوظ عما ذكر الموافق لما أنزله الله تعالى ، ما جمعه علي وحفظه الى أن وصل الى ابنه الحسن. تفسير مرآة الأنوار ومشكاة الأسرار ص 36 .


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

مراجع شيعية ذكرت التحريف


(1أصول الكافي ثقة الإسلام محمد بن يعقوب الكليني-دار التعارف - بيروت .

(2 فروع الكافي - دار الأضواء  .

(3 سائل الشيعه إلى تحصيل مسائل الشريعة محمد بن الحسن الحر العاملي

4) من لا يحضره الفقيه محمد بن علي الحسين إبن بابويه القمي (الصدوق) .

(5بحار الأنوار الجامعه لدرر أخبار الأئمه الأطهار-محمد باقر المجلسي - دار إحياء التراث العربي - مؤسسة التاريخ العربي - بيروت .

6) مستدرك الوسائل حسين النوري الطبرسي .

7) الوافي محسن الفيض الكاشاني .

8) بصائر الدرجات الكبرى في فضل آل محمد (ع)محمد بن الحسن الصفار

(9 تفسير الصافي محمد بن الفيض الكاشاني - الأعلمي - بيروت.

(10 تفسير العياشي محمد بن مسعود العياشي - مؤسسة الاعلمي - بيروت .

(11 تفسير القمي على بن إبراهيم القمي - دار السرور - بيروت

(12 تفسير بيان السعادة في مقامات العبادة الحاج سلطان محمد الجنابذي - الاعلمي - بيروت .

(13 البرهان في تفسير القرآن السيد هاشم البحراني - دار الهادي - بيروت

(14 التبيان في تفسير القرآن أبي جعفر الطوسي - مكتب الاعلام الاسلامي - ايران

(15 مجمع البيان في تفسير القرآن أبو علي الفضل الطبرسي - مكتبة الحياة - بيروت .

16) مرآة الأنوار ومشكاة الاسرارأو(مقدمة البرهان في تفسير القرآن) أبي الحسن الشريف النباطي الفتوني - إيران

(17 البيان في تفسير القرآن أبو القاسم الخوئي - مؤسسة الاعلمي - بيروت

18) رجال الكشي لأبي عمرو محمد الكشي- تقديم احمد الحسيني.

(19 رجال النجاشي لأبي العباس احمد بن علي النجاشي- دار الأضواء- بيروت .

(20 لؤلؤة البحرين في الإجازات وتراجم رجال الحديث - يوسف البحراني - الأضواء - بيروت .

21) رجال العلامة الحلي - الحسن بن يوسف بن المطهر الحلي - دار الذخائر - قم - إيران .

22) روضات الجنات في أحوال العلماء والسادات - محمد باقر الخوانساري - الدار الإسلامية - بيروت

23) تنقيح المقال - للمامقاني .

24) جامع الرواة - محمد بن علي الأردبيلي - دار الأضواء - بيروت.

(25 رجال الطوسي - محمد بن الحسن الطوسي - دار الذخائر - قم - إيران

(26 الكني والألقاب) عباس القمي .

27) الفهرست - للطوسي .

(28 نقباء البشر في القرن الرابع عشر - اغا بزرك الطهراني.

29) أعيان الشيعه - محسن الأمين .

(30 طبقات أعلام الشيعه - أغابزرك الطهراني .

(31الذريعة إلى تصانيف الشيعة - أغا بزرك الطهراني .

(32أمل الآمل - محمد بن الحسن الحر العاملي - دار الكتاب الإسلامي - قم - إيران .

(33 منهاج البراعة في شرح نهج البلاغة - ميرزا حبيب الله الهاشمي الخوئي مؤسسة الوفاء - بيروت .

34) شرح نهج البلاغة - ميثم البحراني - ط إيران .

( 35 أكذوبة التحريف أوالقرآن ودعاوي التحريف- رسول جعفريان- قم - إيران .

36 ) آراء حول القرآن - السيد علي الفاني الأصفهاني - دار الهادي - بيروت .

( 37 لمحات في تاريخ القرآن - محمد علي - منشورات الاعلمي.

38 ) عقائد الأمامية - محمد رضا مظفر - دار الصفوة - بيروت

39 ) عقائد الاثنى عشرية - إبراهيم الموسوي الذنجاني - الاعلمي - بيروت

(40 الصراط المستقيم إلى مستحقي التقديم - زين الدين أبي محمد علي النباطي - البياضي - المكتبة المرتضوية - إيران .

41) الأنوار النعمانية - السيد نعمة الله الجزائري - مؤسسة الاعلمي - بيروت .

(42أوائل المقالات في المذاهب المختارات - محمد بن النعمان (المفيد) - دار الكتاب الإسلامي - بيروت

(43 الاختصاص - للمفيد .

44) علل الشرائع - أبي جعفر محمد بن علي (الصدوق) - الاعلمي - بيروت

(45المراجعات - عبدالحسين شرف الدين الموسوي - الدارالإسلامية – بيروت

(46 الأحتجاج - أبى منصور احمد بن علي الطبرسي - مؤسسة الأعلمي - بيروت.

47) مرآة العقول في شرح أخبار آل الرسول - محمد باقر المجلسي - إيران

(48النجم الثاقب في أحوال الأمام الحجة الغائب - حسين النوري الطبرسي - أنوار الهدى - قم - إيران

49) تذكرة الأئمة - محمد باقر المجلسي - فارسي - منشورات مولانا - إيران

50) الشيعة - محمد صادق الصدر.

51 ) تحفة العوام مقبول - منظور حسين . اردو .

52) اصل الشيعه وأصولها - محمد حسين آل كاشف الغطاء - الاعلمي بيروت.

53) الألفين) - ابن مطهر الحلي - الاعلمي - بيروت.

54) الحكومة الإسلامية - الخميني - المكتبة الإسلامية الكبرى

55 )  كشف الأسرار - الخميني .

( 56  مصباح الهداية إلى الخلافة والولاية - الخميني .

57 ) فصل الخطاب في إثبات تحريف كتاب رب الأرباب - حسين النوري الطبرسي .

(58 مشارق الشموس الدرية - عدنان البحراني - المكتبة العدنانية - البحرين

59) الدرر النجفية - يوسف البحراني - مؤسسة آل البيت - إيران.

(60 المصباح - تقي الدين إبراهيم الكفعمي - مؤسسة الاعلمي - بيروت.

61المسائل السروية للمفيد - المؤتمر العالمي لألفية الشيخ المفيد.


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

وآدى موقع يذكر ظهور نسخ محرفة من القرآن
http://www.islameyat.com/pal/aldalil/mos7af_yemen.htm


----------



## نور الهدى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> لا يعني تنوع هذه المصاحف بأن كتبته هم الذين كتبوا القرآن ولكن هذا يعني كيف يجب أن يقرأ القرآن.


 
انت عندك كام سنه الاول ...مش تبطل تنقل وخلاص ...الكلام واضح اهو وجميل



> طرق قرأة القرآن:
> 
> 1- سبع طرق تسمى بالسبع المثاني بناء على سورة الحجر 15 الآية 87 {ولقد أتيناك سبع من المثاني والقرآن العظيم{
> 
> ...


طرق قراءه القران يا أجهل  ( سبحان الله وبتقولي افهم الاول ...انت بتسمي الي انت عامله ده فهم!!!!)
طب ما تقراه طيب ولا انت ناسخه وخلاص 
شكلك بقى وحش اوي اوي 
سبحان الله 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

وده موقع يذكر تحريف القرآن عند الشيعة


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

http://www.shiaweb.org/books/tahrif/main_7.html
وده موقع لاثبات التحريف عند أهل السنة


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

وبالنسبة لاسئلتك الأخرى أترك السادة المشرفين يجاوبوك عليها يمكن تقدر تفهم


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن أسألك سؤال القرآن طبعا كتب من اللوح المحفوظ ممكن أعرف أى قرآة هى التى كانت موجودة فى اللوح و لعلمك أختلاف القرائة يمكن أن يؤدى إلى أختلاف المعنى


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

http://www.fnoor.com/artcl01.htm
وده موقع يذكر تحريف القرآن عند الشيعة


----------



## نور الهدى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بدايه
هذه كتب شيعه لا اعترف بها ولا تخاطبني عنها ولن ارد عليها
كما تحبون الا نخاطبكم عن انجيل برنابا ومرم المجدليه وتوما ويهوذا

ثانيا 
هذا الرد موجود في المنتدى  في موضوع ( سؤال لاخواني الشيعه )
ابحث عنه ستجده في مندى الحوار فليس لي علاقه بما يقولونه هذا شانهم ونحن لا نعترف بكلام بعض فرقهم الضاله مثل الروافض فهم خارج دائرة الاسلام اصلا 
ثالثا لن اتحاور معك ..فلازلت طفلا تقلد بدون وعي 
عندما تبلغ وتكبر في العلم ويصبح لك عقل يميز ...من الممكن ان اتحاور معك
اما ان لازلت تنقل ( بتهبل بمعنى اصح وخلاص وبتخرج برا الموضوع المهم تكتب شويه نعكشه ومتهيالك يعني اني مش هعرف ارد )
المشكله اني اديتك وقت اكتر من حقك ومكنش المفروض ارد عليك من الاول .....
شوفلك حد بيعمل نسخ للكلام زيك يتحاور معاك
ولا اقولك خشو باركو لبعض كالعاده 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

وبخصوص نقلى أنا فعلا ناقل و لكن لأسباب
السبب الأول أنى مش فاضيلك علشان أدرسلك دينك
السبب الثانى هو أنى لو جبتلك دراسة من عندى سهل أن تكذبها و يبقى معاك حق و لكن أنا بجبلك من مواقع دينية أسلامية يعنى من عندك


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بالعكس خاطب زى ما يعجبك و أحنا عمرنا مقولنالك متتكلمش عنهم و بعدين بأعتراف منى هذه الكتب محرفة و حتى المشككين فى المسيحية يعرفون هذا
و لاختلاف الفترات التى كتبت فيها هذه الأناجيل المذورة
و بعدين ده أيه رأيك أن مع أنها مذورة لكن مبتنفيش حقائق هامة مثل أنجيل برنابا اللى مختلف على نفسه فهذا الأنجيل كتبه يهودى فى القرون الوسطى و أيضا كان رافضا لنبوة محمد بل ذاد الأمر أنه كذبه
وأنجيل يهوذا يعترف بصلب المسيح و يقر به


----------



## نور الهدى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> وبخصوص نقلى أنا فعلا ناقل و لكن لأسباب
> السبب الأول أنى مش فاضيلك علشان أدرسلك دينك
> السبب الثانى هو أنى لو جبتلك دراسة من عندى سهل أن تكذبها و يبقى معاك حق و لكن أنا بجبلك من مواقع دينية أسلامية يعنى من عندك


 
طالما انت ناقل ومش فاهم اي حاجه من الي انت كاتبها بتدخل حوارات ليه اصلا 

ثثانيا لما انت مش دارس الدين الاسلامي وبتنقل نقل اعمى وخلاص ومش فاهم حاجه بتهاجم ليه.؟؟؟
ما تدرسه جايز تعرف فين الحق بدل الاتبعا العامى والعصبيه الهوجاء 

وبعدين مين الي قال انك لو جبت دراسه من عندك هكذبك
هات دراسه وايد كلامك بأدله منطقيه وعقليه ..وادخل حوار عقلاني ...انا مش زيكم بكذب وخلاص ومقفل دماغي ومش عاوز افهم حاجه ومجرد بنقل كلام في مواقع او بردد كلام اتقالي وخلاص
انا بتحاور وبقابل الحجه بالحجه والمنطق بالمنطق
امال انت لما مش عاوز تدرس دين بس بتهاجمو وخلاص بتسمي ده ايه بقى ( اتباع احمق وخلاص بدون تفكير ) 

ثانيا المواقع الي سعدتك جايبها دي مواقع شيعيه رافضيه
والروافض خارج دائره الاسلام زيهم زيكم بالظبط
واحنا بنقول عليهم روافض مش مسلمين وملناش دعوه بالهبل بتاعهم ده
اما باقي فرق الشيعه فهناك اختلافات بيننا وبينهم بعضها يخرج بعض فرقهم من المله وبعضها يعد رأيا فقهيا لا اكثر ولا اقل 

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المشكله ان المواقع الي انت ناقلها كلها بتثبت عكس كلامك ...ابقى اقرا جايز ربنا يهديك 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> المشكله ان المواقع الي انت ناقلها كلها بتثبت عكس كلامك ...ابقى اقرا جايز ربنا يهديك
> 
> سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين



و أنت يعنى قرأتها؟


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أنا مهاجمتش الأسلام انا كنت بتكلم فى موضوع و أنت اللى فتحت الحوار


----------



## Scofield (19 سبتمبر 2006)

وبعدين مدام أنته شايف نفسك عالم فى الأسلام طيب متحاور أبونا زكريا بطرس على البال تالك أو
قناة الحياة 
أو حتى تتحاور فى البال تالك مع المحاورين المسيحين


----------



## نور الهدى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

العنوان يدل على المضمون ( اقرأ عنوانها وانت تعرف ....)
ثانيا انا لست عالما يسيدي ....انا افقر خلق الله في العلم 
ثالثا انا لا احاور هذا الذكريا سليط اللسان

رابعا ما ادراك اني احاور في البالتوك ام لا احاور ؟؟؟؟؟
انا اسمي المستعار مش هو هواه في كل حته ...ليا اكتر من اسم مستعار

وبعدين الي انت عملته ده مش هجوم على الاسلام....
اقرا بنفسك كتب الاسلام واحكم بعقلك
زي ما انا وغيري بنقرا كتبكم وبنحكم بعقولنا 
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Scofield (20 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> العنوان يدل على المضمون ( اقرأ عنوانها وانت تعرف ....)
> ثانيا انا لست عالما يسيدي ....انا افقر خلق الله في العلم
> ...


----------

